# Crossing between different scales



## MMartinez (Dec 31, 2018)

I am designing a setup with HO and N trains, I want to know if there are tracks crossings that will Have HO scale on one track side and N on the other?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## CV-62 (Dec 9, 2018)

MMartinez said:


> I am designing a setup with HO and N trains, I want to know if there are tracks crossings that will Have HO scale on one track side and N on the other?
> 
> Thanks for any input.


Mixing scales is usually something a modeler would never do unless he / she is try to increase an illusion of depth by putting n scale scenery off in the distance. That works great.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2018)

I searched for HO and HOn30 crossings and found one by ROCO and a couple others but I'm not sure who made them. HOn30 runs on N gauge track so it would work for you. You can also find it listed as HOe which is the European name for HOn30 so try searching for HO/HOe crossings.

As CV said, most model railroaders don't mix HO and N scales on the same layout but some mix HO and HOn30 on the same layout. Both are HO scale but HOn30 is narrow gauge trains that run on N gauge track which works out to a 30" track gauge in HO scale, thus the name HOn30. HO stands for HO scale, n stands for narrow gauge and 30 stands for 30" gauge.


----------

